# My little foster



## Kobster

So, out of the icestorm of the century AKA snowmagedon a young couple bring to us tonight, a tiny black kitten. Soaking wet and freezing cold with a temp of 93 degrees Farenheit on arrival! 

So I had her under my shirt all evening at work and now, well, I can't just send her to Animal Control, as a black cat its a death sentence. 

She's really sweet, but I suspect she's feral. She isn't afraid of me, but she is terrified of everything else. I have her set up in Moxie's crate in the living room. She just needs time and TLC I think. The boys don't seem to really care that she's here.

Her name is Jette (short for Ninjette, as she's a baby ninja all over again) 

Isn't she adorable!









I really CAN'T keep her forever, so if you know of anyone in Texas looking for a kitten, have them contact me!


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! How adorable!!! Congratulations on your new kitty!! :grin:

Love the name.


----------



## Time Bandit

Aww, look at that cutie! :love2 Good luck in finding her a good home!


----------



## Kobster

marie73 said:


> OMGosh! How adorable!!! Congratulations on your new kitty!! :grin:
> 
> Love the name.



CHHH! Marie! She is not MY kitty! She's not staying! I don't need any of that sort of encouragement! Where's the voice of reason when I need it....Heidi!!!


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Very cute! Good luck with her.


----------



## Greenport ferals

You saved her life. She's adorable.


----------



## jusjim

Cute little girl. You're doing a wonderful thing by helping her, but I have the feeling she's going to need a lot of luck.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

marie73 said:


> OMGosh! How adorable!!! Congratulations on your new kitty!! :grin:
> 
> Love the name.





Kobster said:


> CHHH! Marie! She is not MY kitty! She's not staying! I don't need any of that sort of encouragement! Where's the voice of reason when I need it....Heidi!!!


Well, you DID post in "Meet My Kitty", rather than "Cats In Need"!  LOL

Good luck with getting her into a Forever home!


----------



## SpellQ

OH my goodness she's gorgeous! I've been back and forth thinking about a 3rd kitty - a black one since I miss the ridiculous personality of a black kitty in my home. (Thinking through all the black kitties I know, including my Zoe, they all seem to have VERY similar personalities!) If I were closer I might be tempted. I just love her long nose. That is simply adorable.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

She's so adorable! How did the couple know to bring her to you? Putting her under your shirt was brilliant and a very loving thing to do.

I won't be the voice of reason, either. That makes me a huge hypocrite, since I'm a one-cat person. Oh well, I have the utmost respect and admiration for people with multiple cats, because they're stepping up to the plate when kitties need them.


----------



## love.my.cats

She is adorable! Goodluck with her. I sort of have a feeling she may become a new little sister to the boys..


----------



## Gizmokitty

So adorable! Good luck with finding her a home.


----------



## Susan

She's lovely AND the boys already like her...hint, hint...

Signed,
The Voice of Reason


----------



## Heidi n Q

Kobster said:


> CHHH! Marie! She is not MY kitty! She's not staying! I don't need any of that sort of encouragement! Where's the voice of reason when I need it....Heidi!!!


 Oh, don't listen to me. Marie has coached me into a fine enabler. ...says the CF member who recently took in a mama-cat, her 5 kittens, the tomcat hanging around them and finally got everyone s/n/vaccinated. 
You *know* what I'm gonna say, right? :wink


----------



## Kobster

She's so scared! Poor baby! How do I help her through her fear? Any ideas? 

I think Ninja finally figured out there was another cat in Moxie's crate and he's most upset. HE is the baby, thank you very much! 

Honestly though, If I could afford to keep her, I would. I'm struggling to pay the bills as it is, and also, my apartment could evict me if they found out I had her. 

But, I'm willing to get her over her shyness and into a loving home. One of my vets will donate a spay. Another is donating vaccines. I paid for her FELV/FIV test and deworming. It takes a village.....

So is there a place to post her on here where will who are looking to adopt will look?


----------



## marie73

We do have a "Cats in Need" forum here.

Will your vet let you put a flier up at work? My hairdresser had Gigi's up at her shop and passed them out to friends with businesses. There's always Craigslist and kijiji, both free.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

E-bay now has local classifieds, and a pet section.

I'm hoping you're going to be VERY careful about screening for potential homes. Especially for a black cat. Don't give her to just anybody...maybe ask for their vet reference or something, so you know she'll be properly taken care of. It might seem like a little more hassle, but better than later finding out they just wanted a kitten and then when she grows up they got bored of her and took her to the pound or something (happens a lot here, unfortunately).

I feel your pain about not getting to keep her. My dad/landlord was rather upset when I had the feral kittens in, as they recovered from URIs and spaying. I finally had to return them to the back yard/colony... at least I still get to see them every day! Maybe you can get your kitty to a local person, and go visit ever so often!


----------



## Kobster

oh dont worry, I will be very selective. 2 references, one a vet. Must have internet, as she has sat here with me all night surfing the net. She likes icanhascheezburger.com the best. She just watches the screen so intently. I think she's starting to come around. 

I don't want her to go until she is spayed at least, and I'd rather she be more socialized and settled first. I want her to go to someone who won't declaw her and won't put her outside, so I want her using scratching posts and such before she leaves. I think she will be with me for a while.


----------



## Heidi n Q

The best way to socialize her to handling is to handle her. Often.

Kitties don't learn when they are frightened but if you keep handling her, and nothing bad happens, eventually she'll realize she hasn't been harmed and can/will think about what happens when she is being handled; it's gentle, it feels good, it doesn't hurt and they might *like* it. My philosophy is you have to *help* the kitten learn handling is okay by *actually handling* the kitten. They can't learn it on their own and in my feral-fostering-for-public-adoption situations, my goal is to get the kitten comfortable and relaxed with handling asap and then keep them at that heightened level of handling so it "sticks" and becomes their new 'normal' for when they *do* go to the adoption center to find their own homes.


----------



## konstargirl

Aww!! She's adorable! Good luck whatever you do to her. Hopefully she will go to a good home. =D


----------



## Kobster

Thanks all. She's already coming along. She will sit with me while I'm on the computer and watch the screen. Then she'll curl up and sleep. *awe

Had a scare today as she's developed severe diarrhea, but luckily its NOT panleukopenia! We are thinking coccidia though her fecal was normal so we are treating with Albon for now. Also hoping decent food in regular amounts will help her too.


----------



## Susan

I hope her diarrhea clears up soon and I wish you the best of luck in finding a very special new home for her!


----------



## Salemcat2

Sweet!! I love black kitties!


----------



## beamjoy

What a little cutie! I wish I lived in Texas so I could take her, or knew someone there who I could contact for you. You know you're gonna keep her...don't deny it...



SpellQ said:


> (Thinking through all the black kitties I know, including my Zoe, they all seem to have VERY similar personalities!)


I haven't had a black cat since I was a kid, but I've had a couple orange tabbies and their personalities are very similar. There must be something to that. I wonder if anyone has ever done a proper study on the subject.


----------



## ronss

poor thing, you can tell by the eyes that she is scared and fighting to stay alive


----------



## Kobster

She's doing better today. Her stools are more solid. She comes out of her shell more and more every day. Ninja has decided he's intrigued by the idea of his own minion. They've napped together. AWE! I'm questioning whether or not she's truly feral, as she's allowing me to handle her with no challenge, and she's coming around pretty quickly.


----------



## Heidi n Q

IME, once kittens discover that we are not going to kill/eat them and we offer them some pretty cool stuff, they tend to give themselves over to us completely. Adult cats usually progress in a slow but steady manner while I've noticed kittens progress slowly until they have a break-through-moment and then it's like the barriers no longer exist and they accept us fully.


----------



## Kobster

Minion, as she is now called, is coming along by leaps and bounds. She is bold as brass and exploring all over. Ninja is enthralled by her, they even napped together today. Sully is still unimpressed. Moxie ignores her but she is CONVINCED Moxie will eat her and goes into full on fiesty mode when she is around. Its almost cute when she hisses. She's so tiny! 

Here she is with me tonight. She's a little lover-bug. 








yes, I shaved my head. Long story.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Good picture! What a sweet little face she has.


----------



## Time Bandit

Minion! I love it! XD

Great picture of the two of you together. I love how she's just cuddled up under your chin with those big innocent eyes.


----------



## jusjim

Kobster said:


> Minion, as she is now called, is coming along by leaps and bounds. She is bold as brass and exploring all over. Ninja is enthralled by her, they even napped together today. Sully is still unimpressed. Moxie ignores her but she is CONVINCED Moxie will eat her and goes into full on fiesty mode when she is around. Its almost cute when she hisses. She's so tiny!
> 
> Here she is with me tonight. She's a little lover-bug.


Her expression has turned from fearfulness to wariness. She's beautiful.


----------



## konstargirl

Minion is cute!!! =D My sister loves black cats now ever since se got into this one anime called Black Butler. lol


----------



## Susan

Minion is a sweetheart, and it's great to hear she and Ninja and getting along so well. I know what you mean about the hissing. When Abby was small, she would hiss at new people (although, interestingly, never at Muffs). Still, it was so cute to see this tiny little thing hissing at great big people!


----------



## beamjoy

Susan said:


> Still, it was so cute to see this tiny little thing hissing at great big people!


Isn't it, though? I love how they seem to think it's really going to work. When Freddy was a kitten, there was one time he saw that hissing wasn't working so he decided to pee on me instead. His tiny little bladder didn't hold any more than a few drops though. Lucky me, I guess.


----------



## Vivid Dawn

Good grief, she really is tiny! The first pic was a close-up, so I figured she was regular kitten size... now she looks like a runt. Awwww, I love runts! ^_^

And I've seriously debated shaving my head. I did get a really short pixie cut once. I hate the look of short hair, but I hate the hassle of long hair :/


----------



## Heidi n Q

Anyone notice Minion looks an awful lot like the pic of Ninja in the siggie?

Okay, gotta 'dish' on the buzzcut! Share the story, please?


----------



## Hepburn

Oh my, what a cutie!!


----------



## Kobster

Minion grows more and more fearless every day, every hour almost! It makes me so happy to see her exploring the great big world of the apartment. I had a set back last night though. 

Ninja, my darling child, decided to shred the soft dog crate I was using as Minions safe room to get to the kitten food left inside (this was while Minion was at work with me) This is a $250 dog crate that has lasted my 30 pound dog ten years....but four hours with a ten month old kitten and its ruined!










So, I decided I would have to put Minion in the bathroom. Well, apparently my shoddy little dwelling is so poorly constructed that my bathroom door doesn't "catch" properly. Ninja figured out how to get inside while I was sleeping and harrassed little Minion all day. He wasn't trying to hurt her but he wanted to play and she was scared of him. Also Sully kept getting huffy and hissing at her, but also didn't try to hurt her. 

Anyway, by the time I got the poor thing to work tonight she was exhausted and starving. She scarfed the food I gave her then fell asleep and just was just zonked. I felt so bad. So she got lots of alone time and one on one cuddle time. She purred a contented purr for the first time tonight! She's getting supervised time out with the boys right now. She seems to really like Ninja, but is still terrified on Moxie despite the fact that Moxie won't go near her and completely ignores her. 

She and Ninja are playing right now as I type this! AWE! Bless little black kitties! 

As for the hair, well, I wish I could say there was some great philosophical reason for it, but there isn't. I was just plain sick of my hair. Such a hassle every day. And so much money to maintain. I was done. So I shaved it off with the dog clippers. (I only nicked myself once!) So far, I don't regret it. Its quite freeing and shaves 30 minutes off my getting ready time.


----------



## Hepburn

Oh no, that crate! Kittens just have no manners, do they? 

I have a similarly poorly constructed (and in my case, extremely old) bathroom door and two closet doors. The only door that actually closes in my apartment is my bedroom door. Is there anything heavy (for a cat, but not for you) you could put against the bathroom door, if Minion really needs her own space? That's my solution for my clothes closet, for now. 

Glad to hear that she is otherwise doing well.


----------



## Kobster

I actually spent the morning cleaning out my walk in closet for her. Its a kitty wonderland in there! So much so, that now I can't find her. She's found a GOOOD hiding spot. Hmm.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Oh, I'm afraid my own closet would reveal numerous kitty hiding places IF ... I were to allow them in. 
I'm glad your hair story wasn't a hair-raising (C) one. I can so totally see you getting disgusted with fooling with your hair so you just whacked it off!


----------



## Kobster

Found her burritoed into my clean linens. I'm afraid that the closet it TOO isolated, and she is regressing. 

Letting Ninja have free access to her while i was sleeping has really made her fearfulness worse. But I don't want her completely isolated all the time, I want her to get used to other animals and household noises and such. I think I'll get another dog crate, a wire one, so she can be with us, but still separate. 

What do you more experienced people think? I'm not allowing her access to the boys right now. I'm shutting them in my bedroom while she's with me in the living room. I'm also not allowing her to hide while she's in the living room. She is getting braver. 

I just want to do right by her, but honestly, I dont' really know what I'm doing.


----------



## beamjoy

I think you're on the right track with the idea of a new wire crate. You really don't want to give her too good of a hiding spot just yet. You're doing a good job with her. It just takes a little patience. Well, ok, sometimes a lot of patience...

Nothing you can't handle.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I think you're doing great. I have used the wire-crate with great success to intro cats into our home and as far as handling ... you just gotta handle her to get her used to it. Try to find what she likes to help make it more enjoyable; scritchies in her favorite spots and/or tasty treats she only gets with snuggles from you.


----------



## Kobster

Little Minion is such a star! She auto-purrs big happy purrs when I pick her up now. She loves to snuggle and sleep nestled in my arms or on my shoulder. She has actually started to PLAY! Its so fun to watch her blossom and grow! 

Here she is sleeping on the desk at work. She just chills out there while I'm working. She's super laid back. 









I keep wanting to say she's everything Ninja isn't, as in, she is exactly opposite him in every way, but I'm half waiting for the other shoe to fall and her naughty side to appear. I suspect once she's more comfortable, she'll become more Ninja-like. For now though, she is just precious. I have to admit I'm falling for her. I don't know how people do this fostering thing. It is going to break my heart to let her go.


----------



## Susan

Oh, she's adorable! I kept waiting for Muffs to go through a naughty stage, but she never did, so you never know. I too think my heart would break if I were fostering and had to say goodbye to a cat after bonding with him or her. For now, I'd just enjoy her and let the future take care of itself.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Well, I used to raise our family's beef and pork, so I learned at an early age which animals I shouldn't grow attached to. I'm not likening my fosters to food-animals, but I am saying that I have an easier time of separating my emotions; I love them all, but I *know* they do not belong to me, I'm only raising them for the adoption/rescue organization.

In fact, now that BB and Gray's litter have been spayed/neutered, I'm ready to foster and I'll let my local organization know I have the space available.

I *do* hear you about how quickly they can worm their way into your heart. I've always had a difficult time letting go of the ones I had to 'fight' for ... either through health issues or helping them overcome their feral ways and blossom into loving house-kitties.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

This might sound silly, but what I watch is the show animal hoarders or remember the different cases of hoarding that came to the animal shelter when I was tempted to keep my fosters. I say that only because I know that I am at my limit with kitties (I have four) and that I could not afford to financially care for more than that. If I go over that line that I know I can't handle I could easily become a hoarder, I love kitties so much! I must be strong and remembering these situations helps me stay strong! My kitties are also a very demanding bunch of four and I'm afraid another permanent resident would fall between the cracks and not get it's quota of cuddles and purrs. I would always grow attached to my fosters, and I would remind myself of these things when I would want to keep them. I would just keep saying the most loving thing I can do for them is prepare them for a place where someone can give them all the cuddles and cares they could ever want, cause deep down I know I can't provide them with that need. 


You will know whether or not you should keep this little one. I don't envy your decision, just look at that adorable face :heartI have such a soft spot for black kitties, they always have such expressive faces and eyes. Is there anything prettier than shiny black fur?! Thank you for having such a kind heart and caring for this little one, she is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Kobster

Pawsitively Nicole said:


> This might sound silly, but what I watch is the show animal hoarders or remember the different cases of hoarding that came to the animal shelter when I was tempted to keep my fosters. I say that only because I know that I am at my limit with kitties (I have four) and that I could not afford to financially care for more than that. If I go over that line that I know I can't handle I could easily become a hoarder, I love kitties so much! I must be strong and remembering these situations helps me stay strong! My kitties are also a very demanding bunch of four and I'm afraid another permanent resident would fall between the cracks and not get it's quota of cuddles and purrs. I would always grow attached to my fosters, and I would remind myself of these things when I would want to keep them. I would just keep saying the most loving thing I can do for them is prepare them for a place where someone can give them all the cuddles and cares they could ever want, cause deep down I know I can't provide them with that need.
> 
> 
> You will know whether or not you should keep this little one. I don't envy your decision, just look at that adorable face :heartI have such a soft spot for black kitties, they always have such expressive faces and eyes. Is there anything prettier than shiny black fur?! Thank you for having such a kind heart and caring for this little one, she is lucky to have found you.



I completely agree with this. Finding her a home where she will get all she deserves is what is best for her. Just have to keep reminding myself of that. I am at my pet limit as well and really can't afford anything more. I love her, but I love her enough to let her go.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Kobster said:


> I love her, but I love her enough to let her go.


That right there ... says everything about a foster care-giver.


----------



## Kobster

Minion isn't feeling well. She's all gooey eyed and sneezing and snotty nosed. Took her in tonight and have stated her on some eye drops and antibioics, but its most likely viral...which means my boys have been exposed. I only hope they don't fall ill as well. I'll really feel badly if they get sick because I brought a sick cat into the house. There is no real way to separate them completely and I knew that coming in. I did test for FELV/FIV, panleukopenia, parasites and ringworm before I brought her home, but she wasn't showing any signs of URI a week ago. 

Darn it! 

Anyway, pray she starts feeling better soon. Ninja loves her and she is actually playing with him now. She's a funny one. She always hisses at me when I go to get her out of any cage/carrier etc, but its a completely empty threat. BUT, this is going to be an issue when she goes to be adopted out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Time Bandit

Aww, poor little Minion.  Alice had a URI when I first got her home and she just looked so miserable, so I really hope little Minion feels better soon, and I sure hope that Ninja and Sully will be alright too and don't catch this. Glad to hear Ninja is getting along so well with her...I bet he's happy to have a new playmate!


----------



## Susan

I wouldn't necessarily assume that her hissing will be a problem to potential adoptive parents. When I first met Abby she did nothing BUT hiss at me! But I fell in love with her anyway...and, because she was so small like Minion, her hissing wasn't scary.


----------



## Lieke

Ahwwww what a bibi!!!!!!! 

I hope she will be better soon...


----------



## suwanee

Hissing. Well, I'll state the obvious.....don't let her hissing deter your intentions. In other words, continue to move toward her so she knows her hissing isn't scaring you. If you pull back your hand, she will learn this is how to keep you away.

Move very slowly and deliberately and talk to her softly as you move toward the box and as you sloooooowly reach your hand in to get her.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

Don't feel bad about the URI  It is winter and everyone is locked up in close quarters so developing sickness is common, especially with little babies. Mirage did the same thing when I first brought her home. Obviously stress can also bring it on. The vet recommended leaving one window cracked (this was December) to help prevent it from spreading to the other kitties. URI is air born so a good, clean air flow and plenty of love and medicine will keep everyone in good shape. 

Autumn used to hiss, spit, bite and draw blood when I would take her out of her kennel. I know it's cause she was afraid and cornered and saw this giant thing coming at her. What I would do is just put my hand in there part way. Usually she would react violently toward it. I wouldn't move my hand or anything, just stay calm and wait. After a bit she would calm and curiosity would get to her and she would sniff, a good reaction. So I would throw her a treat! I wanted her to associate my hand in the crate as a good thing. This took a lot of time and patience but was worth it. You are doing great with little Minion and taking such good care of her!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Re: hissing. Right now, I think she is warring between self-preservation and accepting people. Once you've socialized her and worked her past those self-preservation barriers by showing her that people are Good Things, I believe the hissing will stop.

Re: URI. Keep a good eye on your kitties, I've brought in sick kittens and managed to NOT infect my house-herd. Keep an eye on your kitties and don't worry about it until it happens ... because it may not happen at all.


----------



## my5kitties

One thing I'm concerned about: You mentioned that Ninja has a heart defect and is not expected to live past 1 year. If Ninja and Minion have bonded, do you think it would be a good idea to separate them knowing that Ninja loves her? I'm just worried about the stress of Minion being adopted out would put on his heart.


----------



## Kerry1976

At the start of this thread a couple of people mentioned it being a problem as Minion is a black kitten? Why would that be?


----------



## marie73

Black cats are the last to get adopted.


----------



## my5kitties

marie73 said:


> Black cats are the last to get adopted.


I don't know why that is. I know I wouldn't trade my Midnight for the world, and I'm pretty sure Marie feels the same way about her beautiful Cleo.


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Ohh she has the most adorable face - I want her! :0


----------



## suwanee

Genetically Black cats are the longer lived and healthier of all the coat colors. I just read an article about that, too, somewhere..... Apparently natural selection has worked against black cat adoption, though. Maybe the fact that there are so many black cats is what makes people tend not to adopt them. Or the myths regarding black cats.

I worked in a shelter, and indeed it is more difficult to adopt out the black cats. Too bad, because they are the hardiest and healthiest. I loooooooove my big black lap cat. I'll get another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Carmel

I think black cats get adopted less because they are the most common coat you find on cats. Just one look at the cat sanctuary I go to can attest to that, soemtimes I'd swear there's three black cats to every different colored cat there.

People always like to feel like their animal is "special" and pure black coat is common so before you get to know the cat their coat color is all you have to go on... of course there's also people that look passed the coat to the personality, but that doesn't always happen... and then there's also people that think "OMG BLACK. BAD LUCK!" or "OMG BLACK. MY CLOTHES WILL LOOK TERRIBLE WITH THAT HAIR ALL OVER THEM!" ...


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

When I worked at a shelter here were the most common things I heard people say regarding black cats:

. I want something pretty, that's just an ordinary cat
. All black cats look the same
. Black cats are ugly 
. I don't want to bring bad luck into my house

Yep, a lot of people still believed ridiculous superstition. I had one old man leave because he was angry that I didn't warn him that black cats were in the area and he crossed paths with it. I think black cats are some of the most stunning, and they are each unique looking. 

The number one trait people came to the shelter looking for: 'I want a cat with blue eyes'. 

Minion is an adorable little kitten and someone will be very lucky to one day have the opportunity to have Minion as their furry friend.


----------



## beamjoy

my4kitties said:


> I don't know why that is. I know I wouldn't trade my Midnight for the world, and I'm pretty sure Marie feels the same way about her beautiful Cleo.


Black cats are beautiful. I've never had one, but I hope there's one in my future. It has always surprised me that they get adopted last. I would have thought they'd be more popular.

People are weird.


----------



## Kobster

my4kitties said:


> One thing I'm concerned about: You mentioned that Ninja has a heart defect and is not expected to live past 1 year. If Ninja and Minion have bonded, do you think it would be a good idea to separate them knowing that Ninja loves her? I'm just worried about the stress of Minion being adopted out would put on his heart.


I don't really think it would be a problem. Ninja loves minion as a play-thing and new source of food to steal, but its not really a bonded type love. He has Sully and they really are bonded. He still tries to play too rough with Minion. He doesn't realize she is a delicate flower. That, or he has no idea how big he is! I'm actually more concerned about Ninja catching Minions URI. So far so good. 

Minion is feeling better. She's more and more outgoing and playful, but still on the fence and will hiss when she's scared. I don't let it stop me. I remain calm and cool, slow and steady. 

It really is a shame that black cats are so often overlooked. In my experience, they have the best, most laid back easy going temperaments. Ninja doesn't have a mean bone in his body, and neither does Minion (empty threats behind the hissing) Very rarely do we see a black cat in the hospital that is difficult to handle. Of the lot of kittens Ninja was being adopted out with, Ninja was hands down the best one. Of the other three, two were returned, one of which was pts for extreme aggression. The third got a good, patient owner, but is one of those cats that non-cat people think all cats are. Has nothing to do with the owner at all. As long as she's fed she ignores her. Hisses, bites, scratches. These were all the "pretty" kittens that turned out that way. The one that was PTS was a calico. 

I take personality over looks any day. Every cat I've ever adopted has caught my attention with their personality first. (purrrrrsonality)


----------



## Kerry1976

marie73 said:


> Black cats are the last to get adopted.


Blimey, that must be an american thing again, people over here love them.....


----------



## Kobster

Minion is doing great! Her URI seems to be mostly cleared up. She's spunky and playful! She played with da bird for the first time today. She and Ninja are joined at the hip. She is still convinced Moxie is going to eat her, even though Mox hasn't so much as looked at her. 

She's still fearful, but getting bolder every day.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

Oh I am so happy that she is feeling better and that nobody else got sick! You are such a good mama


----------



## marie73

Great news! :grin:


----------



## Kobster

Just an update. Minion is coming along so well! She's bolder every day. Right now she's asleep on my foot with the boys. She seeks me out for snuggles. Now if I could just get her used to Moxie, she is just convinced Moxie is going to eat her. She's healthy and happy and more and more well adjusted every day! And CUTE! did I mention cute? 

So the good news is I'm starting a new job next week, better pay. And, she has slotted right into my household so well......hmmmm.


----------



## marie73

Wow! Great news all around! Congratulations!! 

Now you can afford another ca..... I mean, hey, that's great. 

And to tiny mini-me Minion, Moxie must look huge! She'll adapt.


----------



## Time Bandit

Kobster said:


> So the good news is I'm starting a new job next week, better pay. And, she has slotted right into my household so well......hmmmm.


Hey, I ain't gonna say it and jinx anything! XD

I'm so glad little Minion is feeling better, and that she's becoming such good friends with Ninja! I can understand being afraid of a dog that towers over you when yer that small, but Moxie is such a sweetheart...I'm sure she'll come around with time and learn that fact as well. 

By the way...I demand (ummm...please? hehe) more Minion and Ninja pictures! They are my favorite 'couple' right now on Catforum! :love2


----------



## jbishop928

Looks just like my Peter! So cute! I hope you are able to find a good, loving home!


----------



## my5kitties

Kobster said:


> Just an update. Minion is coming along so well! She's bolder every day. Right now she's asleep on my foot with the boys. She seeks me out for snuggles. Now if I could just get her used to Moxie, she is just convinced Moxie is going to eat her. She's healthy and happy and more and more well adjusted every day! And CUTE! did I mention cute?
> 
> So the good news is I'm starting a new job next week, better pay. And, *she has slotted right into my household so well......hmmmm.*





jbishop928 said:


> Looks just like my Peter! So cute! *I hope you are able to find a good, loving home!*


I think she just did...right, Rachael?  LOL!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I just caught up on this thread since the first days you got Minion, and what great news! I love it when a plan comes together! Your progress with Minion sounds absolutely great and I'm so glad his cold got better. Congrats!! Now we'll be requiring more pictures.


----------



## paperbacknovel

NEED MOAR PIX.

As far as the hissing goes, try having canned food (or even better, chicken baby food) on your fingers when you reach in the carrier. Just stick your hand in and stop. She will start to associate you reaching in as (like Heidi calls it) a Good Thing.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole

I am grinning from here to China over Minions' homing possibilities


----------



## Kobster

I took Minion in for her vaccines today and my vet fell in love with her. It took about ten tries to get a decent pic of her for her profile. She pulled up Ninja's pic from his first visit and put it next to Minions and its just funny. Ninja was so confident and full of curiosity. Minion is just scared, poor thing. But she did really well. 

We ended up not vaccinating her as my vet feels she is still too fragile. I love her. She really have the pets best interest at heart. 

I feel we've had a breakthrough though tonight. She has been cuddled in my lap all night. She's decided I'm a safe place to be. This is my heart melting. Will try to get some new pics soon.


----------



## marie73

Awwwww, that's so sweet!


----------



## Susan

It looks like you might have had success in finding a good home for her!


----------



## Kobster

Can someone explain to minion that she isn't transparent and I can't see through her. How can something so small so consistently block my entire field of vision....


----------



## marie73

I seem to watch a lot of that new channel, Cat Butt T.V. Sometimes, the same program is on my computer.....


----------



## Kobster

Minion was adopted today. She is going to her new home in the morning. Its a retired couple, no kids and no other pets. Minion was terrified at first but settled down after a few minutes and seemed pretty comfortable with her. I'm going to miss her but she will be living the high life.


----------



## konstargirl

Oh I'm glad hat she found a new home.


----------



## marie73

She'll be the royal queen of her own palace! Purrfect!


----------



## Susan

Congratulations...that's wonderful news!


----------



## beamjoy

You took great care of her in the meantime. Good job!


----------



## Time Bandit

Oh, I'm so happy for little Minion! She gets a whole big place all to herself, and she doesn't even have to share the love.  You did an amazing job of taking care of her Rachael. Be proud of all of the hard work and love you put into her.


----------



## Kobster

Well she's on her way now to Abileen Texas in her very own RV. Her new name is Suki. One of the vets I work for's parents are who adopted her. She's going to be spoiled rotten. I only cried a little when I left her. Ninja has been super extra sweet this morning. I think he knows.


----------



## Susan

It sounds like she will have a fabulous home. My hat goes off to you for sticking with her and giving her a good start to a great life!


----------



## MowMow

I'm sure you'll miss her, but her new parents must be thrilled  She'll have such a wonderful home.


----------



## Kobster

I get pretty much daily updates, and she is settling in really well now. She sleeps with her new owner at night. Her owner is smitten with her, of course. I'm very happy with how things turned out with her.


----------

